# My hideaway



## joe d (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi all

Here it is in all it's glory... had a car in it once (16 years ago). Studding, insulation, and some wall-boarding (note the really "professional" taping) and I can play all winter instead of shovelling the white stuff (got 12" today)















Best of all, having built the second work bench, I've got twice as much room to put stuff down "just for now".

Cheers, Joe


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 4, 2007)

Joe, nothing like taking the garage over. Thanks for showing your shop, it is always nice to see where everyone works on their projects.

Kenny


----------

